

These Are the Best Programming Skills to Have if You Wanna Be Rich - prplhaz4
http://gizmodo.com/5925756/these-are-the-best-programming-skills-to-have-if-you-wanna-be-rich

======
prplhaz4
Stupid, somewhat misleading/inaccurate title, but I can vouch for the fact
that the skills listed are in high demand at the Fortune 50 I work for...

------
stevenspasbo
None of these are really programming skills..

~~~
prplhaz4
No, which is why I pointed out the misleading title. They are, however,
increasingly popular technical skills that companies are paying good money to
acquire.

